# Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich weiß, es gibt zig verschiedene Threads, wo nach Schnur A oder B und deren Vergleich gefragt wird, dennoch ist das Thema für mich nicht geklärt.

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem die Powerline von Gigafish, in 0.11 und 0.14 mm, oder was es da gibt und war nicht so richtig überzeugt.  Die Schnur war recht unfreundlich, was das Werfen anging, gab hier und da mal ne Perrücke 

Überall liest man fast nur Nachteile der Konkurrenten und der Powerline.

Power Pro: Plagiate, franst aus, Angaben stimmen nicht
Nanofil: reißt einfach irgendwo, nur ein vernünftiger Knoten
Spiderwire: Perrückenbildung
Stroft GTP: teuer

zu meiner aktuellen Problematik:
ich habe 2 Rollen zu bespulen, ne 1000er Black Arc fürs Feine Fischen auf Barsch und Zander und ne 4000er Black Arc für großes, also Hechte und Zander mit 5" Jigs, Wobblern und Spinnern, etc.

Für die 4000er würde ich ne 0.17er nehmen (oder was vergleichbares, was so 10 Kilogramm trägt), für die 1000er hab ich mir noch keine Schnur ausgesucht. 

Was meint ihr dazu? Welche Schnur würdet ihr bevorzugen? Gibts noch Exoten, die man sich anschauen sollte?  #c


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

die angaben der pp stimmen schon nur eben die, die hier gemacht werden nicht.
deine perücken können die verschiedensten ursachen haben.
die pl ist doppelt so dick wie angegeben.
leichte köder und die überdimensionierte schnur, zu lockeres aufspulen etc auf nem 1000er röllchen können eben schon mal zu perücken führen auch bei anderen geflochtenen.

antonio


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Ich selbst fische auf Zander die Stroft.
Was nutzen 10€ ersparniss wenn man im Vorfeld 50 ausgiebt um an den Fisch zu kommen und dann die Schnur nicht das hält was sie verspricht?
Fische auf meinen Brandungsrollen allerdings mitlerweile seit 1 1/2 Jahren die Sniper und bin mehr wie zufrieden wenn es dann schon keine Stroft sein soll


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Für die kleine Rolle kann ich dir die Fox Rage in 0,08 mm wärmstens empfehlen. Ich fische die auf einer 200er Red Arc und bin von dem Schnürl restlos überzeugt. 

Für die große Rolle kannst du durchaus die PP nehmen, so lange du dich nicht von den Preisen verführen lässt. Bei einem guten Händler kriegst du auch das Original und das ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Welche Preise? Kann man A&M Angelsport vertauen? Da gibts die PP in 0.19 für 20 Euro/200 m und die Spider in 0.10 für 17€/200 m.


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Ich meinte die vermeintlichen Schnäppchen aus der Bucht, die blindlings gekauft und hier dann seitenlang beweint werden. 

Bei einem seriösen Händler, wie z.B. A&M, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass der sich sicher nicht den Ärger mit einer Fälschung antut.


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

trotzdem stimmt eben bei der hiesigen pp die tragkraftangabe nicht.
wenn man das kg mit lbs ersetzt bei der angabe, dann haut es ungefähr hin.
hab grade testhalber von a+m die schnur mit angegebenen 13 kg bekommen.
sonst hol ich sie mir immer direkt aus den staaten.
reale tragkraft 5 -6 kg.(immer die schnur gerissen nicht am knoten oder noknote).

antonio


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Das ist schon herb, dass sie fast nur 1/3 der last trägt :-/
Deswegen habe ich diese 0.19er ausgesucht, gute idee?


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

die 19er ist die, die mit 13 kg angegeben wird und sie hält eben nur 5-6 kg.

antonio


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

hier die original einheiten von power pro

schau dir den durchmesser an hier was du haben möchtest und rutsch rüber in die ami einheiten, dann weist was die schnur aushält

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...s/power_pro_v2/info/using_powerpro/specs.html


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Das ist ja echt mau. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das bei der spider genauso oder anders ist?


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

@ münchner spezl

vergiß es.die metrische tabelle stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.
nicht mal die umrechnung der durchmesser stimmt.
wenn du bei der 20 lbs als beispiel rüberrutscht kommst du auf die 19er mit 13 kg.
was die 19er hält siehe meinen obigen beitrag.
wenn ich im amiland ne 20 lbs hole hält die auch 20 lbs.

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

ist doch egal wo er seine Schnur kauft, ob in D oder in Amiland. Man muss eben nur wissen welche Schnur was hält und zu welcher Ami Schnur welche D-Schnur passt.

Hier mal wieder meine kleine Vergleichstabelle dazu:

0,15mm (9kg)  - 10lb (4.53kg)
0,19mm (13kg) - 15lb (6.8kg)
0,23mm (15kg) - 20lb (9.06kg)
0,28mm (20kg) - 30lb (13.6kg)

Zum Verständnis zuerst die herstellerangaben in D und dahinter die passende Ami-Schnur mit den dann doch eher realen Trakräften. Bedeutet z.Bsp. dasd die 0.19er eine reale Tragkraft von ca. 6.8kg hat.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Aber um nochmal auf das erste Posting zurückzukommen. Schon interessant was du da für Nachteile aufgezählt hast. der einziger der Stroft ist teuer, na und ?
Das macht bei einer Schnurfüllung irgendwie 10€ aus, was solls. Dass Hobby kostet so viel Geld, man gibt für Rollen und Ruten und vor allem KuKös ein haufen Geld aus und dann solls an der Verbindung zwischen dir und dem Fisch an 10€ scheitern ? Völlig falscher Ansatz!
Nimm die Stroft, am besten in Orange, und du bist einfach zufrieden.
Und nebenbei, eine 7 kg Stroft hält auch 7 kg
Ein Tüddel weniger oder einen KuKö weniger verloren und du hast die Differenz locker wieder raus.


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ist doch egal wo er seine Schnur kauft, ob in D oder in Amiland. Man muss eben nur wissen welche Schnur was hält und zu welcher Ami Schnur welche D-Schnur passt.
> 
> Hier mal wieder meine kleine Vergleichstabelle dazu:
> 
> ...



hat sie aber nicht, es sind nur 5-6kg.
habe jetzt ca 20 tests gemacht,meist ist sie zwischen 5 und 5,5 kg gerissen und wie gesagt nie am knoten oder noknot immer schön mittig.

antonio


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aber um nochmal auf das erste Posting zurückzukommen. Schon interessant was du da für Nachteile aufgezählt hast. der einziger der Stroft ist teuer, na und ?
> Das macht bei einer Schnurfüllung irgendwie 10€ aus, was solls. Dass Hobby kostet so viel Geld, man gibt für Rollen und Ruten und vor allem KuKös ein haufen Geld aus und dann solls an der Verbindung zwischen dir und dem Fisch an 10€ scheitern ? Völlig falscher Ansatz!
> Nimm die Stroft, am besten in Orange, und du bist einfach zufrieden.
> Und nebenbei, eine 7 kg Stroft hält auch 7 kg
> Ein Tüddel weniger oder einen KuKö weniger verloren und du hast die Differenz locker wieder raus.



es sind eben nicht nur 10 €, die stroft hat den dreifachen preis.
und wenn ich im amiland ne 15 lbs kaufe hält die auch mindestens 15 lbs.

antonio


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Ein vergleich zu anderen Schnüren wäre schön. 
Wer weiß, ob eine spider oder eine stroft das hält, was sie verspricht.
Und dann noch die geschichte mit dem Durchmesser, der ja auch in Bereichen schwankt und zur Festigkeit beiträgt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Tuf Line  XP  beim Fachversand Stollenwerk ist wirklich eine sehr gute geflochtene.
0,08mm 7,3kg, Tragkraft 135m ,Spule in grün, oder gelb 19,95.


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Hat das mal jemand überprüft, ob eine stroft das hält, was versprochen wird? 
Oder wird das hier nur nachgequatscht? 

Und eigentlich müsste man doch die festigkeit angeben in N/mm2 und nicht die tragfähigkeit in kg?


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

jup aber die n/mm² kann man in kg umrechnen.

@ esox

0,08 mit 7 kg gehört auch in den bereich der märchen.

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

@esox1960
Die TufLine ist gut, aber erst ab 0.15, darunter ist die Schnur platt wie nur etwas. Hatte ich auch mal als 0.08er, definitiv ein absoluter Fehlkauf, ist nach 1 Monat wieder runtergeflogen. Und zu den Tragkraftangaben sage ich mal lieber nichts. Die 0.15er mit angeblich 9 kg hielt auf jeden Fall weniger als die Stroft Typ 3.

@antonio
OK, wenn ich in Angelladen gehe kostet die PP so um die 12 € per 100, die Stroft kostet hier im Laden 20€/100. Macht dann bei 150m eine Differenz von 12 €. Sorry das ich 2 € unterschlagen habe.
Und was du uns mit deinen lbs Angaben nun sagen willst ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft. Ob ich die 0.23er hier oder in Amiland als 20lbs kaufe ist doch nun völlig wurscht. Die eine hält 20 lbs die andere dementsprechend 9,06 kg, wo ist jetzt der Unterschied. Dafür habe ich die Schnure ja gegenübergestellt. und nicht jeder kann mindestens eine Woche auf das Paket aus Amiland warten. 

@AVM
ja, habe ich neulich noch als ich eine 0.16er Climax Touch 8 zum Vergleich getestet habe. Die Typ 3 in Orange hielt mind. 7 kg, eher in dem Bereich 7.5kg. Die Climax hat etwas eher, so bei ca. 6.5 - 7kg die Segel gestrichen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



antonio schrieb:


> jup aber die n/mm² kann man in kg umrechnen.
> 
> @ esox
> 
> ...



Das ist mein Geheimtip bei geflochtener Schnur und die beste
die ich je hatte. Ist in den USA eine der beliebtesten Schnüre auf dem Markt.


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

ich sag ja nicht daß sie schlecht ist, nur eben die angaben die hier gemacht werden.
hast du mal nen vergleich von den hiesigen angaben zu den angaben die die amis machen?
warum importiert man diese schnüre nicht einfach und übernimmt die amiangaben 1:1?
was soll der blödsinn mit der schönfärberei.

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

in den Duchmessern ab 0.15 ähnelt sie sich vom Feeling schon der Stroft, und mit Sicherheit eine echt gute Alternative. Aber eben erst ab 0.15. Darunter ist es Schnurmüll.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

@antonio

Weil der "dumme" Käufer hier in D eben nur nach den ach sol tollen Angaben geht und diese Märchen von 0.08 und 7 kg wirklich glaubt.
je mehr der Kunde hier in D verarscht wird umso mehr freut er sich über das vermeintliche Schnäppchen. Sorry, ist aber bei einem Großteil so.

Wie lange wird hier über Schnüre diskutiert und es gibt doch immer noch genug, auch hier, die den Angaben vertrauen und diese Märchen glauben.
Erzähl doch mal jemanden das du eine 0.20er Geflochtene mit nur 7 kg fischt. Dann kommt doch sowas wie: "Was hast du denn da für ein Schrott, meine 0.12er hält ja schon 14.1 kg"

Und wenn sie sich die Schnur mal näher anschauen kommt dann sowas wie "Boah, die ist aber dünn und rund geflochten, was ist das für eine ?"
Als Antwort "Jaaah, eine Stroft Typ 3 mit 7 kg. Realer Durchmesser um die 0.20"
Danach: "Wie 0.20er, meine 0.12er ist ja viel dicker !!!"
Antwort: "Eben"


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Antonio versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber ich denke nicht, dass man das umrechnen kann.
Der querschnitt ändert sich ja proportional zur Belastung. N/mm2 ist eine Spannung und kg ist eine Masse. Ich weiß, alles wissenschaftlich aber ich find, das sind Hausfrauenangaben.


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @esox1960
> 
> @antonio
> OK, wenn ich in Angelladen gehe kostet die PP so um die 12 € per 100, die Stroft kostet hier im Laden 20€/100. Macht dann bei 150m eine Differenz von 12 €. Sorry das ich 2 € unterschlagen habe.
> ...



antonio#h


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Antonio versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber ich denke nicht, dass man das umrechnen kann.
> Der querschnitt ändert sich ja proportional zur Belastung. N/mm2 ist eine Spannung und kg ist eine Masse. Ich weiß, alles wissenschaftlich aber ich find, das sind Hausfrauenangaben.



ja und eine bestimmte masse übt eine bestimmte gewichtskraft aus.

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

@antonio

dann widerspricht du dich aber selbst. Du sagtest die Amischnur hält was sie verspricht. Also hält die 15 lb auch 6,8 kg (Mathematisch umgerechnet), und nicht wie du getestest hast nur 5-6 kg. Also entweder hattest du Pech mit deiner Schnur, ein schlechtes Messverfahren (wie auch immer) oder die Ami-Angaben stimmen auch nicht. Such es dir aus 
Ach ja, habe zuhause noch ne 10lb und eine 15lb PP S8S rumliegen, werde mal selbst testen was die so hält. Und die kommt sogar aus Amiland


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> dann widerspricht du dich aber selbst. Du sagtest die Amischnur hält was sie verspricht. Also hält die 15 lb auch 6,8 kg (Mathematisch umgerechnet), und nicht wie du getestest hast nur 5-6 kg. Also entweder hattest du Pech mit deiner Schnur, ein schlechtes Messverfahren (wie auch immer) oder die Ami-Angaben stimmen auch nicht. Such es dir aus



die 15lbs aus dem amiland hält bei mir im durchschnitt 8 kg bei den gleichen meßverfahren
die 19er hier im durchschnitt 5,5 kg ergo das ist eben nicht die 15 lbs aus dem amiland.

antonio


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Warum soll sich Shimano eigentlich die Mühe machen, 2 verschieden ausgelegte Schnüre unter dem selben Namen auf den Markt zu bringen?


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

shimano ist nicht der hersteller sondern macht nur den vertrieb hier.

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

seltsam, habe die Tage doch noch ein Bild von einer 15lbs PowerPro gesehen wo unter andem auch der Duchmesser von 0.19 drauf stand. 
Irgendwie schreibst du dich hier gerade um Kopf und Kragen.
Aber hauptsache die Schnur ist einmal über den Atlantik gegangen, dann hält sie gleich viel mehr.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

also die 0.23er ist die 20lb. (siehe Bild)
Dann wird die 0.19er wohl die 15lb sein. Oder es gibt dann noch die sagenumwobene 0.215er nur in Amiland


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Ach, weißt du was, kauf einfach Stroft, dann hast du soagr korrekte ANgaben zu Trakraft und Durchmeser


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Woher willst du das wissen, welsfänger?


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

nö ich kauf pp im amiland und dann entfällt das ganze rätselraten um die nicht stimmenden angaben hier.
zu deinem bild, was hier auf den verpackungen steht, dem kann man eben nicht glauben.

antonio


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Hast du die Ami-schnur getestet?


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

nicht nur ich und heute habe ich eben den testkauf pp 0,19 mit der originalen pp aus amiland 15 lbs verglichen.
ergebnis siehe weiter oben.

antonio


----------



## wrdaniel (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob es sich dabei um unterschiedliche Schnurstärken oder einfach nur um mangelnde Qualitätssicherung bei einem günstigen Produkt handelt.


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Mich stellt sich gerade die frage warum MUSS es auf ein mal PP sein??????
Und wieso habe ich von der Sniper nix negatives gelesen???? 
Na jeder wie er meint ^^


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

es muss nicht die PP sein! Mir ging es nur darum, ob nur nachgequatscht wird, dass die PP ausm Amiland und die Stroft das halten, was sie versprechen, ohne einen Test gemacht zu haben oder gesehen zu haben.
Antonio hat es getestet und seiner Meinung nach stimmen nur die Angaben der US-Schnur.

Von einer Sniper habe ich noch nix gelesen, was ist das denn für Schnur?


----------



## wrdaniel (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



> Mich stellt sich gerade die frage warum MUSS es auf ein mal PP sein??????
> Und wieso habe ich von der Sniper nix negatives gelesen????
> Na jeder wie er meint ^^


Das liegt daran, daß zu Zeiten von Internetforen, Twitter, Facebook und Co., nur besonders beliebte und bekannte Schnüre Fische fangen können. Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn jeder mit einem x-beliebigen Seil auch noch was fängt? Denn nur wenn du dir auch unterbewußt sicher bist, das die onlinecommunity mit deinen tackle choices zufrieden ist, kannst du dich richtig aufs angeln konzentrieren.


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage ob es sich dabei um unterschiedliche Schnurstärken oder einfach nur um mangelnde Qualitätssicherung bei einem günstigen Produkt handelt.



es geht darum, daß man sich hier erst mal die entsprechende schnur suchen muß welche der aus dem amiland entspricht.
die 0,19er soll laut aussagen von einigen hier der 15 lbs pp entsprechen.
dem ist aber nicht so.
mangelnde qualitätssicherung kann es auch nicht sein, ich habe mehrfach die pp au den usa bezogen und da gab es keine gravierenden unterschiede, was drauf stand war auch drin.
es geht schlicht und einfach um die falschen angaben hierzulande.

antonio


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

@wrdaniel,
darum solls hier nicht gehen!
Eine geflochtene Schnur ist technisch schon was besonderes, lasst uns doch mal mit Argumenten diskutieren, den Sarkasmus brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## wrdaniel (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



1.AVM schrieb:


> @wrdaniel,
> darum solls hier nicht gehen!
> Eine geflochtene Schnur ist technisch schon was besonderes, lasst uns doch mal mit Argumenten diskutieren, den Sarkasmus brauchen wir nicht.



Vielleicht sehe ich das ja bei geflochtenen Schnüren etwas anders. Für mich gibt es genau einen Grund warum ich eine geflochtene nehme. Wenn ich keine Dehnung haben möchte. Dies wird von allen geflochtenen Schnüren erfüllt.

Die letzte Geflochtene wurde so gewählt. Ich wollte eine 5kg tragende Schnur. Also habe ich mir die Typ14 10kg Hemingway Dynasteel bestellt. Sie hält die geforderten 5 kg. Sie ist nicht perfekt rund geflochten aber für meine Ansprüche dünn genug. Keine Perücken und sonst keine Probleme. Außerdem kann man mit ihr Fische fangen.

Die Empfehlung lautet: einfach 50% abziehen, dann stimmts schon


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Dann kauf beim nächsten Auto nen Dacia, der hat auch nur 4 Räder.
Reicht doch 

Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen, aber mir reicht eben nicht: keine Dehnung und mind. 5 kg ohen zu reißen.

Also bitte mit Argumenten sachlich auffahren


----------



## wrdaniel (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Was muss die Schnur denn noch können damit ich meiner anglerischen Tätigkeit besser nachkommen kann?


----------



## skally (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Mein argument: Nimm ne gute Mono! 
Gerade beim leichten Spinnangeln  bin ich damit wesentlich glücklicher geworden, und Fische gibs dann  auch trotz weniger wurfweite und angeblich schlechterer Bisserkennung.

Auch  der Wasserwiderstand einer geflecht und die teilweise raueren  Strukturen, ob mit dimpels oder ohne. Es reibt spürbar bei manchen Schnüren auf den Rutenringen. Lassen mir  jedenfall`s den Eindruck dann auf maximale wurfweite noch schlechter  Bisse erkennen zu können.
Auch dazu das beim stärkeren wind mehr Schnurbogen existiert missfällt mir bei geflecht.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## 1.AVM (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

@wrdaniel,

für dich nichts, hattest dir deine Fragen doch selber beantwortet?
Ansonsten: Abriebfestigkeit, Durchmesserkonstanz, Querschnittkonstanz, Knotenfestigkeit, Beschichtung, Farbe, Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis

@skally,
Mono kommt nicht infrage. Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion.


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



1.AVM schrieb:


> es muss nicht die PP sein! Mir ging es nur darum, ob nur nachgequatscht wird, dass die PP ausm Amiland und die Stroft das halten, was sie versprechen, ohne einen Test gemacht zu haben oder gesehen zu haben.
> Antonio hat es getestet und seiner Meinung nach stimmen nur die Angaben der US-Schnur.
> 
> Von einer Sniper habe ich noch nix gelesen, was ist das denn für Schnur?



Als beispiel:
http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-snyper-geflochtene-schnur-010mm-moosgrn-300m-p-8104.html

mfg


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

So, gerade mal ne gebrauchte pp 0.19 vom Kumpel getestet. So bei 6.5 kg war Schluss. 
Danach ne stroft Typ 3 getestet und siehe da, es ging noch ein bisschen mehr. Bei 7.2 war dann auch Schluss.


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Die 6.5 KG entsprechen doch in etwa den 15lb
und Stroft hält was es verspricht#6

PS ich bin durch eher Zufall auf eine Schnur Diskussion in einem Australischen Forum gestoßen.
Dort gibt es viele Fans von der Firma bzw. Marke "Sunline" sowie von der Firma Varivas
Varivas werde ich bei demnächst testen.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

nur das ne 0.19er PP subjektiv gefühlt ne ganze Ecke dicker ist als eine Stroft Typ 3. Das Gegenstück zur Typ 3 ist von der Dicke eigentlich eher die 0.15er. 
Die 0.19PP ist locker vergleichbar mit einer Stroft Typ 4 oder 5.
Das ganze hat mich doch ein wenig sehr überrascht. Ich hätte die PP eher in dem Bereich 8-9 kg angesiedelt.
Werde die Tage nochmal die PP S8S mit 10 und 15 lbs testen, mal schauen was die so halten.


----------



## 1.AVM (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

So, nach stundenlanger Recherche und aufgrund mangelnder Tests, habe ich mir gestern die Spiderwire Invisi Braid gekauft. In .10 mm für die 1000er Black Arc und in .17 mm für die 4000er.
Ich werde auch mal einen Zugversuch durchführen.


----------



## wrdaniel (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Bin ich mal gespannt was die so halten. Was steht denn als Tragkraft drauf? Auf der PureFishing Homepage die ja Spidewire vertreiben gibt es keine 0.10er?!

Die US Seite listet die dünnsten Schnüre mit 6 und 8 lb, also 2,7 und 3,6 kg.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

so, noch ein Nachtrag:
Power Pro S8S 15lb aus Amiland ca. 9 kg

Schon erstaunliche Ergebnisse.
Entweder ist die S8S deutlich haltbarer oder die Qualität der normalen Schnur geht sehr schnell in den Keller.
Die S8S von mir wurde 4/5 mal bisher gefischt. Die 0.19er PP vom Kumpel aber auch nicht viel häufiger.
Man kann jetzt auch nicht sagen das die 0.19er dünner ist als die 15lb aus Amiland. Die Zuordnung passt schon.


----------



## 1.AVM (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Sorry, war ne 12er und angegeben mit 9 Kilogramm Traglast.


----------



## antonio (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

"so, noch ein Nachtrag:
Power Pro S8S 15lb aus Amiland ca. 9 kg"

das sind eigentlich normale werte so zwischen 8 und 9 kg für die 15 lbs schnüre aus dem amiland auch für die "normale" pp.

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

antonio, werde das mal noch an ein paar weiteren PP aus D testen.
Die 6.5 kg für das dicker Seil (0,19er) kommen mir schon spanisch vor.
Hätte der eigentlich auch so um die 8-9 zugetraut, da sie nunmal deutlich dicker ist als eine Stroft Typ 3.
habe hier noch eine uralte (8 Jahre) Stroft Typ 4 rumliegen, mal sehen was die so hält.
Grüße


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Verstehe gar nicht, warum ihr hier über 1-2 oder gar 3 Kilo diskutiert! Ne Tragkraft von 5-6 Kilo reicht lang aus! Versucht mal über die Rute nen Druck von 5 oder mehr Kilo aufzubauen.. Viel Spass dabei.. Bei 3-4 Kilo ist da meist schluss.. oder geht es euch darum Einkaufswagen aus dem Wasser zu bergen?!?


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Absoluter Quatsch, mit zandertackle gebe ich dir recht, aber wenn es ans Meer geht oder die 100gr Spinne zum Zuge kommt dann kann man auch 7-8 kg Druck aufbauen.
Wenn du es so siehst ist jeder Schnur über 5 kg völlig überflüssig


----------



## antonio (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

kommt auf die angelart drauf an. darum gehts ja auch nicht sondern darum, das was drauf steht auch drin sein sollte.
und warum bei der pp bei den hiesigen schnüren nicht einfach die ami-angaben übernommen werden, sondern eben so ein heilloses durcheinander angerichtet wird welche schnur wohl welcher aus dem amiland entspricht.
meine vermutung diesbezüglich werde ich aber nicht öffentlich hier äußern.

antonio


----------



## isi 81 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

hab grad mal meine neue PP aus D getestet. 0,23mm. Tragkraft mit Knotenlosverbinder 12-12,8 kg bei 5 Versuchen.


----------



## antonio (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

die ist mit 15 kg angegeben, damit kann man ja noch leben.
aber im prinzip hält die das was die 19er halten sollte.
und bei der 19er kannst du dir die realen werte ein paar tröts weiter oben ansehen.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



> hab grad mal meine neue PP aus D getestet. 0,23mm.


Ja das steht vielleicht auf der Packung,wird aber real etwa 0,35mm entsprechen!
Ich fische selbst seit Jahren Powerpro,aber diese Verarsche von deutschen/europäischen Kunden müsste wirklich nicht sein!

Jürgen


----------



## wrdaniel (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Verstehe gar nicht, warum ihr hier über 1-2  oder gar 3 Kilo diskutiert! Ne Tragkraft von 5-6 Kilo reicht lang aus!  Versucht mal über die Rute nen Druck von 5 oder mehr Kilo aufzubauen..  Viel Spass dabei.. Bei 3-4 Kilo ist da meist schluss.. oder geht es euch  darum Einkaufswagen aus dem Wasser zu bergen?!?




Sehe ich zum Teil auch so. Aber du vergisst auch die  Abriebfestigkeit und vielleicht dass man aus versehen mal einen 100g  Köder unsanft im Wurf abbremst.




welsfaenger schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch, mit zandertackle gebe ich dir recht, aber wenn es ans Meer geht oder die 100gr Spinne zum Zuge kommt dann kann man auch 7-8 kg Druck aufbauen. Wenn du es so siehst ist jeder Schnur über 5 kg völlig überflüssig



Mit meiner 3m 112g Spinne möchte ich keinen vollen 8l Eimer hoch heben.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja das steht vielleicht auf der Packung,wird aber real etwa 0,35mm entsprechen!
> Ich fische selbst seit Jahren Powerpro,aber diese Verarsche von deutschen/europäischen Kunden müsste wirklich nicht sein!



Vielleicht sollte man aber auch einfach mal nicht alles glauben. Es gibt genau einen Grund warum dies gemacht wird. Weil der Kunde es wünscht und weil es sich lohnt. Und wenn die nächste Schnur raus kommt, die noch dünner ist und noch mehr hält, wird sie wieder gekauft. Wenn man möchte, dass das ganze aufhört, darf man es nicht kaufen und muss es dem Verkäufer auf den Tisch knallen.


----------



## isi 81 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja das steht vielleicht auf der Packung,wird aber real etwa 0,35mm entsprechen!
> Ich fische selbst seit Jahren Powerpro,aber diese Verarsche von deutschen/europäischen Kunden müsste wirklich nicht sein!
> 
> Jürgen


 

Das haste aber bei jeder geflochtenen von daher. Ich find die PP in Preisleistung ne Gute Schnur|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Hier sind mal die realen Durchmesser und Tragkräfte von etlichen Geflechtschnüren,optisch vermessen, unter anderem auch die Powerpro in 30/40 Lbs:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man aber auch einfach mal nicht alles glauben. Es gibt genau einen Grund warum dies gemacht wird. Weil der Kunde es wünscht und weil es sich lohnt. Und wenn die nächste Schnur raus kommt, die noch dünner ist und noch mehr hält, wird sie wieder gekauft. Wenn man möchte, dass das ganze aufhört, darf man es nicht kaufen und muss es dem Verkäufer auf den Tisch knallen.



das sehe ich etwas anders, so gut wie keiner wünscht sich, verarscht zu werden.
grund ist, das man hier produktangaben machen kann oder mit produkteigenschaften werben darf, die in keinster weise zutreffen und denjenigen passiert nichts.
warum stimmen die tragkräfte im amiland und hier nicht, liegt es vielleicht auch an deren haftungsrecht?
ich weiß es auch nicht.
um etwas zu ändern, dürfte keiner mehr hier kaufen und diese schnüre nur in übersee bestellen, vielleicht werden die vertreiber hier dann mal wach.

antonio


----------



## wrdaniel (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



antonio schrieb:


> das sehe ich etwas anders, so gut wie keiner wünscht sich, verarscht zu werden.
> grund ist, das man hier produktangaben machen kann oder mit produkteigenschaften werben darf, die in keinster weise zutreffen und denjenigen passiert nichts.
> warum stimmen die tragkräfte im amiland und hier nicht, liegt es vielleicht auch an deren haftungsrecht?
> ich weiß es auch nicht.
> ...



Wer sagt denn das die Werte auf den Packungen falsch sind? Nur weil wir es falsch verstehen?!  Meistens sind es wohl Hochrechnungen der Einzelfasern. Lässt sich dann auch schön wissenschaftlich belegen.

Und wenn eine Firma dich hier bescheißt, solltest du ihr nicht wo anders das Geld zustecken.

Wenn jetzt eine Firma kommt, und stellt eine Geflochtene ins Regal, mit 6kg und 0.28mm, wer würde die denn kaufen nur weil die Werte stimmen. Wenn du dich gleiche Schnur daneben stellst und schreibst drauf 10kg und 0.12mm geht die weg wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## antonio (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das die Werte auf den Packungen falsch sind? Nur weil wir es falsch verstehen?!  Meistens sind es wohl Hochrechnungen der Einzelfasern. Lässt sich dann auch schön wissenschaftlich belegen.
> 
> Und wenn eine Firma dich hier bescheißt, solltest du ihr nicht wo anders das Geld zustecken.
> 
> Wenn jetzt eine Firma kommt, und stellt eine Geflochtene ins Regal, mit 6kg und 0.28mm, wer würde die denn kaufen nur weil die Werte stimmen. Wenn du dich gleiche Schnur daneben stellst und schreibst drauf 10kg und 0.12mm geht die weg wie geschnitten Brot.



die firma besch... ja nicht wenn dann der importeur vertreiber, der bräuchte ja nur die originalangaben übernehmen.
und wenn einer ne schnur danebenstellt mit falschen angaben so gehört dem gehörig an die karre gep.....
und wenn alle reale werte draufschreiben würden, dann wäre doch alles im lot.woanders gehts ja auch nur bei uns nicht.
die beschei...... werden belohnt hier anstatt bestraft.
und selbst bei hochrechnungen wie du es nennst sind viele angaben lug und trug.
die sind nämlich jenseits von den physikalischen grenzen.#h

antonio


----------



## 1.AVM (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt eine Firma kommt, und stellt eine Geflochtene ins Regal, mit 6kg und 0.28mm, wer würde die denn kaufen nur weil die Werte stimmen. Wenn du dich gleiche Schnur daneben stellst und schreibst drauf 10kg und 0.12mm geht die weg wie geschnitten Brot.



:m ganz genau so ist es.

Ich werde mal testen, was die Invisi Braid hält - mit Knoten!


----------



## antonio (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

stellt euch mal vor ein bergsteiger kauft ein seil mit angegebenen 100 kg tragkraft und das ding würde nur 50kg halten.

antonio


----------



## pike-81 (6. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Wir sind eben keine Bergsteiger, sondern nur Angler.
Außerdem stimmt doch der Großteil der Angaben in unserem Hobby nicht. Macht Euch mal die Mühe, und wiegt ein paar Wobbler und Jerks nach.
Oder was ist mit den WG-Angaben auf Ruten? Da wird auch häufig übertrieben, damit der Kunde denkt:"Man , die ist ja viel dünner und leichter!"
Auf dem Kutter hängt man seinen 150g-Pilker ran, und wundert sich...
Im Endeffekt fahre ich mit der PP gut. Mit meiner 9kg und 13kg Schnur kann ich das Boot über den Teich ziehen. Die reißt nur beim Hänger oder Backslash.
Petri


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

schaut euch doch mal diese Schnur an.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/300845686350...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9291wt_1102 

habe die 10Lb und 20Lb im Einsatz,
bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Vielleicht hat ja einer vom euch den "Mut" und testet die mal. Bei dem Preis kann man ruhig mal zuschlagen, oder...........
Lieferzeit ist leider etwas lang.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



antonio schrieb:


> stellt euch mal vor ein bergsteiger kauft ein seil mit angegebenen 100 kg tragkraft und das ding würde nur 50kg halten.
> 
> antonio



Wäre aber auch schnuppe,wenn der Bergsteiger nur 
48kg. wiegt.


----------



## 1.AVM (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

@yukonjack,
wenn du sie schon hast, warum testet du dann nicht mal die Durchmesserangaben und Traglasten?

@Esox1960,
wenn der Bergsteiger aber abrutscht um nen Meter erzeugt er durch seine Beschleunigung eine erhebliche Kraft (48 kg * 9.81 m/s² = 470 N ... sind rund "47 kg" mehr Last    ).


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



1.AVM schrieb:


> @yukonjack,
> wenn du sie schon hast, warum testet du dann nicht mal die Durchmesserangaben und Traglasten?
> 
> nun, wie schon geschrieben, bin damit sehr zufrieden. bei den Durchmesser und kg-angaben werden die nicht mehr oder weniger lügen wie alle anderen Hersteller auch.


----------



## 1.AVM (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Das bringt uns hier leider nicht wirklich weiter, wenn man den Angaben so "halbwegs vertraut" .... es wäre schön, wenn man diesen Thread so versteht, dass hier darüber diskutiert wird, wie man die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.


----------



## dark (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier sind mal die realen Durchmesser und Tragkräfte von etlichen Geflechtschnüren,optisch vermessen, unter anderem auch die Powerpro in 30/40 Lbs:
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html
> 
> Jürgen



Danke, Jürgen! #6 Wäre dann meine Frage gewesen: Wie sind eigentlich die Durchmesser der Stroft? Aber im Artikel stehts ja.


----------



## 1.AVM (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Wie habt ihr eigentlich den Durchmesser vermessen? Bügelmessschraube?


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

durchmesser bei ner geflochtenen kannst du nur optisch vermessen um genaue ergebnisse zu bekommen.
wie in dem von taxe verlinkten test als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## dark (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



antonio schrieb:


> durchmesser bei ner geflochtenen kannst du nur optisch vermessen um genaue ergebnisse zu bekommen.
> wie in dem von taxe verlinkten test als beispiel.
> 
> antonio



Genau so ist es. Und genau das will ich schon lange machen, nur noch nicht dazu gekommen.  

(Stroft, habe ich selber noch nie gekauft, weil ich erst wissen wollte, was ich da ungefähr für einen Durchmesser kaufe, wenn ich z.B. "6kg" kaufe. Aber steht ja in dem Artikel, nun kann ich kaufen. )


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

...... vermutlich faaahaaaaaantastisch dick :q


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Vergleicht man die gemessen Durchmesser der Stroft GTP mit den Durchmessern der GTM(die ja stimmen sollten , da einfach zu messen und herzustellen) sieht man, dass die Tragkräfte nahezu dieselben sind.
In Sachen Tragkraft/Durchmesser liegt die Stroft nicht sehr weit vorne.
Jetzt müsste man wisse welche der vorne Liegenden Schnüre, abriebsfest sind, gute Wurfeigenschaften haben und leise sind:vik:


----------



## 1.AVM (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

So gestern mal die Spiderwire Invisi Ultrabraid gefischt ... mein Weib in 0.12er und ich in 0.17er.
Im Vergleich zur Powerline von Gigafish muss ich sagen, dass die 17er wirklich dünner ist als die Powerline! Mehr habe ich noch nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Richi05 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Hi,

meist stimmen die m Angaben vom Rollenhersteller (Aufschrift  auf der Spule) - hier bin ich das erste mal erschrocken als ich auf 100 m in Norwegen abgelassen habe, konnte gleich mal Spulenboden sehen, obwohl 250 m vom Durchmesser hätten darauf passen sollen.

vor Kauf einer neuen Schnurr messe ich mit Mikrometer, mache Knotentest,
sowie kurzen abriebtest (Farbe), um Fehlkauf zuvermeiden.

Bisher nur bei Asari Cento genaue Durchmesserangaben gefunden, 
Schnurr sehr teuer, bis jetzt die 24, 27 er in Norgwegen für 10 Angeltagen täglich im Einsatz, hat sich sehr gut bewährt.

Petri

Richi


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Vergleicht man die gemessen Durchmesser der Stroft GTP mit den Durchmessern der GTM(die ja stimmen sollten , da einfach zu messen und herzustellen) sieht man, dass die Tragkräfte nahezu dieselben sind.
> *In Sachen Tragkraft/Durchmesser liegt die Stroft nicht sehr weit vorne.*
> Jetzt müsste man wisse welche der vorne Liegenden Schnüre, abriebsfest sind, gute Wurfeigenschaften haben und leise sind:vik:



Die GTM Schnüre sind immer 0,02mm geringer angegeben. eine 0.14er ist also eine 0.16er usw.

Ansonsten haben wir hier wieder schön das Problem. Aber du wirst nicht viel bzw. keine Schnüre finden die besser sind bei Tragkraft/Durchmesser als die von Stroft. Aber man sieht wieder warum die Firmen so utopische Angaben machen, die Leute verlangen danach


----------



## 1.AVM (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

So, nun habe ich die 17er Powerline 3h am Stück gefischt. Wirft sich gut, keine Perrücken, Knoten halten gut, Hänger gut gelöst bekommen, Schnur nimmt etwas Dreck auf ausm Wasser. Fasert nicht auf.

Leider kein Fisch (... gehts darum denn eigentlich noch beim "modernen" Angeln?).


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Ich habe mich jetzt an die Tabelle gehalten und es gab einige Schnüre, die bei ähnlichem, gleichem Durchmesser(gemessen) mehr Tragkraft(gemessen) hatten.


----------



## Holly-Le (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Da hier die Schnurexperten sehr gute Tipps geben, hätte ich eine Frage: Gibt es die stren super braid noch irgend wo zu kaufen? Ich suche diese Schnur mit ungefähr 18-20 kg Tragkraft.
Vielen Dank


----------



## wienermelange (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

WFT KG Plasma Round 0.08mm & 0.10mm.
sind meine empfehlung und bis jetzt finde ich die sogar besser wie die gute alte power pro. 

- auch in dünner ausführung rund
- sehr weich und dadurch nicht so viel geräusche 
- schön farbecht und bis jetzt farbe gut haltend
- knotenfestigkeit / reisfestigkeit ist super 
- preisleistung unschlagbar

also kann man wirklich nehmen.

grüße


----------



## GeorgeB (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Die Angaben zur WFT KG Plasma round hören sich fantastisch an. Im Gunde ein "must buy". Wenn man sich aber länger durch die Schnur-Freds gelesen hat, wartet man an dieser Stelle ja geradezu auf das "Mooooooooooooment mal, ..." eines Boardies.


----------



## Matu1986 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Nachdem ich mich einmal komplett durchgelesen habe. Habe gebe ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu! Ich habe mich auf ner Messe mal mit nem StroftMann unterhalten, der hatte da nen Stand. Ich und ein Freund von mir haben uns das alles angehört was er zu erzählen hatte und erstmal nicht geglaubt, weil lass ihn mal erzählen! Hat er bemerkt aufmerksam wie er war und gefragt wo unser Problem ist. Wir ihm also gesagt das wir nichts glauben was auf der Packung steht, weil alle irgendnen Scheiß drauf schreiben. 
Und siehe da, nachdem er gemerkt hat das wir keine Idioten mehr sind. Hat er erzählt, dass das der Grund ist Warum Stroft keine Durchmesser angibt, sondern Typen und Gewicht. Die können mit den Lügen der andern nicht mithalten. Deshalb eigenes Schnursystem um Ihren Durchmesser zu vertuschen. Dafür hält die Schnur aber auch das angegebene Gewicht!
Ich fische ne gelbe (komme aus Dortmund und Ussat hat die im Programm) am Rhein und bin voll zufrieden. Farbe hält genauso wie die Schnur und aufdröseln tut sich auch nichts!
Bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch keine Perücke. Ich habe hier noch ca. 2m Gtp in Orange Typ R4 auf ner Musterrolle zum begrabbeln. Wenn die einer haben will Pn, dann schick ich die Raus. Unterschied von GTP und GTM ist in erster Linie die Verarbeitung. Die eine ist feiner geflochten, dadurch ist sie sehr glatt. 
Material ist das Gleiche.

Ps: Typ 4 ist mit 9Kg angegeben


----------



## wienermelange (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

@GeorgeB
moment mal - du auch?

also was sich für dich auf den ersten blick nur so anhört habe ich schon ne ganze weile getestet u. in der hand gehabt.#h

eine wirkliche option wenn man die preise von achtfach geflecht o. stroft bedenkt.
denn dann wäre die 0.08 daiwa ganz nett.

wenn man aber eine wirklich richtig dünne suchen sollte wird man bei braid an seine grenzen stoßen.
da wird man an thermo verschmolzenen keinen weg vorbei finden die man dann ständig zurück kürzen muss.

grüße


----------



## bobbykron (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Hab die tage mal mit einem simplen Aufbau (Eimer und zwei noknots) meine im Gebrauch befindliche Schnur getestet ( pp, pp s8s, code red, invis braid). Mit erschreckenden Erkenntnissen  
Das mit den Durchmessern scharmlos gelogen wird, dessen war ich mir bewußt,  aber wie hier beschrieben wichen die Soll-Ist Tragkräfte gravierende ab.
Jetzt hab ich mal ne Rolle Stroft gtp bestellt, probieren und eigene Meinung bilden 

Aber zu pp hab ich noch ne frage. Ihr sagt ihr bestellt zum Großteil Us PP. Wenn ich da ne 15lbs bestelle heißt es, die hält dann auch 15lbs. Grundsätzlich wird die Schnur ja nicht anders sein, das würde dann heißen, ich kann auch bei meinem Händler ne "0,19er" kaufen, die dann ca. 8 kg hält also der 15lbs ungefähr in Tragkraft und Stärke entspricht!?
Oder sehe ich das falsch? Habt ihr noch nen us pp einkaufstip !?
Mfg Matthias


----------



## magi (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Die deutschen und amerikanischen Angaben der PP stimmen nicht überein!! Einfach mal aus den US-Inchangaben den metrischen Durchmesser errechnen, dann weißt du welche Stärke wirklich 15 lbs trägt. Und hört endlich auf irgendwelchen Hersteller- bzw. Händlerangaben auf deutschem Boden zu trauen! Die einzigen belastbaren Ergebnisse liefert der Sebsttest mit eurer (individuellen) Art Knoten und No-Knots einzusetzen!


----------



## antonio (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

auch die us-inch angaben stimmen nicht wenn man umrechnet. die liegen etwas unter den realen werten.
was stimmt, sind die us angaben bezüglich der tragkraft.

pp 20lbs ist laut umgererechneter us angabe 0,23 dick, real aber 0,28.

antonio


----------



## ulfisch (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



wienermelange schrieb:


> WFT KG Plasma Round 0.08mm & 0.10mm.
> sind meine empfehlung und bis jetzt finde ich die sogar besser wie die gute alte power pro.
> 
> - auch in dünner ausführung rund
> ...


Die ist weder super günstig
noch glaube ich da den Angaben.
Vergleiche mal mit den Schnüren von der Tabelle das ist der kleinste gemessene reale Durchmesser 0.15 und dann hält die Schnur 6kg mit noknot: Fireline 0,10 / 3,6kg 0,15-0,16(real)6(noknot) 3-3,5(knoten)


wie um alles in der Welt soll eine 0,10er Schnur 12KG tragen wo es doch anscheinend nicht mal möglich ist so eine dünne geflochtene herzustellen.


Wenn dir die Schnur aber taugt ist ja alles in Ordnung#h


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



> Aber zu pp hab ich noch ne frage. Ihr sagt ihr bestellt zum Großteil Us PP. Wenn ich da ne 15lbs bestelle heißt es, die hält dann auch 15lbs. Grundsätzlich wird die Schnur ja nicht anders sein, das würde dann heißen, ich kann auch bei meinem Händler ne "0,19er" kaufen, die dann ca. 8 kg hält also der 15lbs ungefähr in Tragkraft und Stärke entspricht!?
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Mfg Matthias


In USA wird die Knotentragkraft und in D die lineare Tragkraft angegeben. D.h. eine 15 lbs. aus USA entspricht ca. einer 20 Pfd. deutscher Schnur.



> Habt ihr noch nen us pp einkaufstip !?


Hier oder Hier !


----------



## antonio (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

was hier angegeben wird weiß kein mensch, selbst wenn man die linearen tragkräfte nimmt stimmen die bei fast keiner schnur.
also nix mit 15lbs ami = 20lbs deutsch.

antonio


----------



## bobbykron (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> In USA wird die Knotentragkraft und in D die lineare Tragkraft angegeben. D.h. eine 15 lbs. aus USA entspricht ca. einer 20 Pfd. deutscher Schnur.
> 
> Hier oder Hier !



Danke:m


----------



## WalKo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Nach dem was ich gemessen habe, kann man nicht davon ausgehen das bei den Amis die Knotentragkraft angegeben wird.
Ist eher so das die mindestens das was angegeben wird linear tragen, kann aber auch schon mal sein das die auch das Doppelte davon tragen was angegeben wird. Oder es kann auch mal sein das  die gleiche Schnur unter 2 stärke Bezeichnungen verkauft wird, z.B. die 30 und die 20lbs Power Pro die in wirklichkeit ca. 30lbs haben. Die 15lbs hat in wirklichkeit ca. 20lbs und die 10lbs hat echte ca. 15lbs. 
Habe auch schon mal Plagiate der Power Pro gemessen, die billigst glaube aus China bestellt wurden. Die waren da auch nicht schlechter als das Original.
Kann auch nicht Nachvollziehen wo der so positive Ruf der Stroft herkommt.  
Die GTP R ist in etwa genauso verflochten wie die Normale Power Pro. Die S ist wie Super Slick 8.
Wenn mich die Errinerung nicht täuscht war die S sogar loser verflochten als die Super Slick 8.  
Nur die Beschichtung ist anders, das drahtige fehlt der Stroft. 
Vom Tragkraft-Durchmesser Verhältnis war die Stroft eher im unteren Drittel der von mir gemessenen Schnüre.
Wenn es bei der Stroft irgendwelche Vorteile gibt die die fetten Preise rechtfertigen, sind die eher in der Zuverlässigkeit, im Wurfverhalten oder Lebensdauer zu suchen. Aber ob man die dort findet muss jeder selber für sich herausfinden. Ich habe da keine Erfahrung. 
Aber auch von der Stroft R wurde mir mal eine Probe zugeschickt die weit unter dem getragen hat was die aufgrund Ihres wirklichen Durchmessers sollte. 
Ich habe die eindeutig als Reklamationgrund gesehen, aber laut der Aussage des Zusenders wurde Ihm die Reklamation verweigert.  Weiß jetzt nicht ob von Stroft(Waku) oder Händler. 

Es scheint so das es  bei den Schnüren keine wirkliche Gesetzmäßigkeit bei den Tragkraft und Durchmessernangaben gibt nach der man sich richten könnte.
Jeder Hersteller macht was er will und manche sind ehrlicher und manche verlogener,
aber leider weiß man ohne Erfahrung nicht wer was ist.
Da hilft nur nach der Erfahrung anderer zu fragen oder im Laden testen. 


Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## wienermelange (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Die ist weder super günstig
> noch glaube ich da den Angaben.
> Vergleiche mal mit den Schnüren von der Tabelle das ist der kleinste gemessene reale Durchmesser 0.15 und dann hält die Schnur 6kg mit noknot: Fireline 0,10 / 3,6kg 0,15-0,16(real)6(noknot) 3-3,5(knoten)
> 
> ...



du darfst ja auch auf gar keinen fall keinen angaben glauben schenken vor allem den durchmesserangaben und linearen tragkräften! beim preis musst du genauso wie bsw. bei der pp z.b. in der bucht schauen. ich schreibe nur von einer schnur die ich selber schon seit längerem getestet habe.#h das sollte ja mal nur eine genannte und auch selbst geteste sehr gute alternative option sein.
ansonsten darfst du nicht vergessen wir reden hier von vierfachgeflecht und nicht von achtfachgeflecht oder gar thermo verschmolzene welche man ja gleich gar nicht miteinanderer vergleichen sollte was ich wie folgt auch schon mal geschrieben habe



> @GeorgeB
> moment mal - du auch?
> 
> also was sich für dich auf den ersten blick nur so anhört habe ich schon ne ganze weile getestet u. in der hand gehabt.
> ...



nun ja ich finde die toll und angel damit sehr gern.
die schnur ist ebend und das ist amtlich auch in den vermeintlich dünnen durchmessern wirklich rund geflochten.

vielleicht bekommst du die ja mal zufällig in die hände und fischst damit da bin ich mal auf deiner meinung gespannt.|wavey:

grüße


----------



## BronkoderBär (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



WalKo schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich gemessen habe, kann man nicht davon ausgehen das bei den Amis die Knotentragkraft angegeben wird.
> Ist eher so das die mindestens das was angegeben wird linear tragen, kann aber auch schon mal sein das die auch das Doppelte davon tragen was angegeben wird. Oder es kann auch mal sein das  die gleiche Schnur unter 2 stärke Bezeichnungen verkauft wird, z.B. die 30 und die 20lbs Power Pro die in wirklichkeit ca. 30lbs haben. Die 15lbs hat in wirklichkeit ca. 20lbs und die 10lbs hat echte ca. 15lbs.
> Habe auch schon mal Plagiate der Power Pro gemessen, die billigst glaube aus China bestellt wurden. Die waren da auch nicht schlechter als das Original.
> Kann auch nicht Nachvollziehen wo der so positive Ruf der Stroft herkommt.
> ...



ach jetzt nimm ihnen doch nicht ihren Glauben|muahah:


----------



## magi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Der positive Ruf der Stroft wird jedem bewusst, der schonmal versucht hat ne dünne RUNDE Geflochtene zu bekommen. Alles unter der deutschen 9 kg PP-Variante kann da z.B. definitiv nicht punkten.


----------



## WalKo (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Habe die 10lbs Power Pro bei mir auf der Baitcaster. 
Wirkliche Tragkraft ca. 8kg.
Die ist genauso rund wie die Stroft R in der gleichen Stärke.
Früher waren die dünnen Power Pro Schnüre flach, aber das hat sich vor ca. 2-3 Jahren geändert. 
Bei dünneren sage ich nichts. 
Da gibt es glaube ich keine bei Power Pro.
Da wird vermutlich die gleiche als 8 und 10lbs verkauft.
Zumindest war es früher so. 
Ansonsten kenne ich mich mit dünneren geflochtenen nicht so aus,
kann nur sagen das ich von der viel gelobten Nanoviel nichts halte von der ich mir 300m beim Rollenkauf habe aufschwatzen lassen. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## skally (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Moinsen,

Durfte mir von der Regierung im Hause auch mal ne 250m GTP R3 zum "testen" kaufen, wurde nie richtig glücklich mit zuvor einer Fireline.  Gefrustet von Foren Info`s bezüglich falscher durchmesser und tragkraftwerte der geflecht schnüre, machte ich es mir leichter und griff einfach wieder zu ner vernünftigen Mono.

Aber gerade beim Küstenfischen, geht mir leider dennoch zuhäufig wieder der Gedanke durch den Kopf, ob vllt. ein paar Meter mehr wurfweite den erhofften Biss bringt. Wobei aber alle meine Fische bisher bei max. geschätzten 30m Entfernung einstiegen... 

Naja um den Gedanken ruhe zu geben wird`s nun leider doch nochmal getestet... gtp r3 -multicolor, alle 10m andere Farbe, fand ich in dem Sinne noch sehr interessant. Nun bleibt vllt. das "Entfernung" schätzen aus, ob jetzt wurfweite oder wo der fisch einstieg. Find ich beides i.wo interessant! Gut, dieses feature findet man auch bei anderen Schnüren! Vllt auch doch nur spielkram?! Wird sich zeigen...

Dennoch konnte ich es nicht lassen, ein kleinen "Test" zu machen. Sandpapier mit 120 körnung. Schnur im Papier mit Daumen und Zeigefinger eingeklemmt und 10x durchgezogen.
Wirklich auschlaggebend wäre dieser Test nicht. Da auch komplett trocken durchgeführt! Total fern der realen bedingungen. Aber dabei erkennt man halt dennoch deutliche Abriebsspuren.
Und die Bilder sprechen i.wo für sich.:

GTP R3Neu:Foto0715.jpg
GTP R3gerubbelt:Foto0726.jpg

Fireline 0,17 Neu:Foto0723.jpg
Fireline 0,17gerubbelt:Foto0725.jpg

Gleiches nochmal mit ner 0,25 Mono:
neu+gerubbelt:Foto0724.jpg

Also nur jetzt aus dem trockenen ungefischt sieht die GTP echt verdammt robust aus! Im den Fällen wie bei den Bildern, würde ich auch die mono oder fireline wenn die so defekt wären dringenst erneuern, bei der Fireline sind viele Köder durch schnurbruch richtung Horizont geflogen! Wobei die Fireline dabei nicht mal angefranst war. :c Und bei teilweise 3€ aufwärst bei diversen Mefo-Blechen oder so. Doppel-:c. Wenn noch ne Springerfliege dranhängt. Dreifach:c.

Ich bin desweiteren echt gespannt wie`n Bogen ob`s sich der mehrpreis der GTP rentiert! Jedenfall`s bei der Fireline, wenn sie mal Spaß brachte, merkte man schon deutlich das man länger einkurbeln dürfte! #6

im diesen Sinne, Petri!

Beste grüße


----------



## ragbar (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Hab gerade diese "8 Touch" von Climax in 9kg in Gebrauch und bin zufrieden.


----------



## friesenjung70 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Ich stand gestern vor der Entscheidung... hatte beim Dealer die GTP R3 und paralle die Daiwa tournament 8 braid in den Händen. Habe mich trotz der Lobeshymnen auf Stroft einmal für die Daiwa entschieden (0,12). Machte in der Hand einen glatteren Eindruck, was wohl mit der bewußt gewählten Oberflächenstruktur bei der Stroft zusammenhängt. Mal abwarten, wie sich die Daiwa schlägt.... 
Rolle ist eine Quantum Salsa 12200.


----------



## Alexschmunz (16. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Grüße,
hab jetzt schon ein wenig im Board geschaut, aber bin nun noch irritierter. 

Suche für meine neue Rolle (2.500 Shimano) an einer 1,8 Meter leichten passion spro gerte eine neue geflochtene. 
Hatte auf meiner alten Rolle ne Spro "dynafil" (0,08) drauf. 

Zielfisch: Forelle, Barsch (evtl. mal nen Zander)

Vielleicht kann jemand mal zwei bis drei Vorschläge für ne qualitativ gute ("dünne") geflochtene machen. So um die 0,08-0,12mm. 

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps.

VG
Alex


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



Alexschmunz schrieb:


> )
> 
> Vielleicht kann jemand mal zwei bis drei Vorschläge für ne qualitativ gute ("dünne") geflochtene machen. So um die 0,08-0,12mm.


 
Guckst du hier:
http://www.gigafish.de/index.php?cPath=82&XTCsid=44a7ff322bc59a1dabd1b480035c8bc8

Bin seit Jahren zufriedener Kunde.


----------



## BronkoderBär (16. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

ich hatte mal die "0.08" powerline.
hält etwa 6-7 kg und hat dabei gute 0.20mm.
leider ist sie nicht sehr eng verflochten und die abriebsfestigkeit lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.
ich hätte sie mir nochmla gekauft, doch bei einem hänger braucht die schnur nur einen stein zu sehen und schon ist sie ab.

ich bin also auf der suche nach einer 7 kg schnur, etwa 0.20mm, eng verflochten und abriebsstark.

weiss da jmd. was?


----------



## Maik-FL (16. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ich hatte mal die "0.08" powerline.
> hält etwa 6-7 kg und hat dabei gute 0.20mm.
> leider ist sie nicht sehr eng verflochten und die abriebsfestigkeit lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.
> ich hätte sie mir nochmla gekauft, doch bei einem hänger braucht die schnur nur einen stein zu sehen und schon ist sie ab.
> ...




Moin,

Die Stroft GTP-R Typ 3 - 7kg Traghkraft und etwa 0.20mm Durchmesser und abriebstark ist die auch, wenn man das bei einer geflochtenen so sagen kann.

Für viele ist Stroft nun mal das Maß aller Dinge wenn's um Schnüre geht, recht teuer aber ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Alexschmunz (16. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten,

aber die Stroft ist ja dann mit 0,20mm recht stark, oder??

Gibt es die auch "dünner"??

Suche halt was "feines" zum fischen.

PS: Bin noch nicht der Profi, von daher entschuldigt die nicht so qualifizierten Nachfragen)

VG
Alex


----------



## BronkoderBär (16. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

wir reden hier ja von den realen durchmessern, des wegen die "" bei "0.08"


----------



## Maik-FL (16. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*



Alexschmunz schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten,
> 
> aber die Stroft ist ja dann mit 0,20mm recht stark, oder??
> 
> ...




Moin,

dünner gibt es die auch aber dann eben mit geringerer Tragkraft.

Abgesehen davon sollten sich die Leute mal von den Herstellerangaben bezüglich Durchmesser zu Tragkraft verabschieden.

Nur als Beispiel, von oben nach unten:

- Stroft GTM 0.25 mm monofil - 6,4 kg
- Climax Touch 8 Braid 0.12mm - 9,2 kg (pink, zumindest bis zum ersten Kontakt mit Wasser #d)
- Stroft GTP R3 ca. 0.20mm - 7 kg
- PowerPro 0.13 mm - 8kg

Tragkraftmäßig hält nur die Stroft die Herstellerangaben. Climax und PowerPro bringen es etwa auf die Hälfte, was im Falle der PowerPro auch den amerikanischen Herstellerangaben entspricht.


----------



## 1.AVM (16. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur (Nummer 1.000)*

Da ich ja den Thread gestartet habe, hier ein kleines Fazit:

Hatte vorher die gelbe Powerline von Gigafish, im vergleich zur Invisi Braid von Spiderwire ist sie schlechter und teurer!

Spiderwire Invisi Braid gibts als 12er (angegeben) für knapp 10 Euro/100 m, finde ich unschlagbar günstig für diese Schnur. Klare Kaufempfehlung für den Spinnangler (habe mit der 12er und 17er gefischt, beide "gut"). Die 17er kost knapp 13 Euro/100m.

Zur Tragkraft:
habe ich nicht gemessen, auch wenn ich sehr auf Zahlenwerte stehe 
Die 12er hab ich auf ner 1000er Rolle, die 17er auf ner 4000er zum Hechtangeln.
Selbst mit der 12er Schnur konnt ich 65er Hechte sicher durchs Kraut drillen und übers Schilf heben, gute Knoten sind natürlich vorraussetzung). Die 17er setzt schon einiges entgegen beim Hänger lösen/abreißen, viel mehr als die 17er von Gigafish.


----------

